# gun cleaning



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I was just wondering what everyone has been using to clean there guns. With the large selection of products available what have you found that works best.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I use birchwood-casey for my rifles and handguns but hoppe's#9 for the shotguns. I'll admit to opening the bottle of #9 sometimes just for the smell, it brings back a lot of memories.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I use Otis Technology products pretty much exclusively now. (http://www.otisgun.com) Simple breech to muzzle cleaning with a coated, flexible cable. I own a few bore snakes too and they get used when I am super lazy but don't want to leave the gun with no cleaning at all.

As for chemicals, it's gun scrubber from birchwood-casey when things get really messy, but I use more Break-free CLP than anything else.

To each their own I guess. One thing I know is that i'll never go back to cleaning with a rod again.


----------



## ColorMike (Dec 12, 2010)

I use hoppes #9 with a bore snake


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I had a couple of rifles that needed to be worked on and when the gunsmith put a bore scope in them one of the things he said was he saw lots of copper in there. He said the only thing that really gets it out is Sweets 7.62 solvent. I got some and tried it out and man it does work but, you can not leave it in for vary long and that you need to put some oil in the bore. I use hoppes #9 for that. I haven't shot them much yet but, they both shoot extremely well. I used it on my other rifles that I shoot a lot and they seemed to work better too. I am one who is very lazy when it comes to cleaning firearms and this what I will use form now on. I has a lot of ammoina in it and it smells bad but, it really works.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have the otis elite kit and it is nice to carry everything you could ever need to clean a gun in one little bag.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Hoppes #9 products is about all I have ever used. Going back to my granddad, I don't remember seeing anything else used in my family. In fact, I still have a gun cleaning kit for .22 caliber that belonged to my granddad. That means it is OLD. If I have a particularly dirty barrel or receiver, I use Hoppes Blast and Shine. It is pretty much carburator cleaner with a Hoppes label on it. You will have to lubricate after you use it because it strips everything. JMTCW


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Montana Extreme bore solvents and Kroil Oil--_____________SB*


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Started using a product almost a year ago called Gunzilla. The stuff is incredible. Cleaned guns after they had been cleaned with Hoppes and still got more out. Lubricates too.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'll have to go with Knapper and Bar-d----Hoppe's #9 mostly, but I do slip in a little Hoppe's Elite after the first run of #9 and the dewy rod then let sit for a few then back to the #9.
Like Knapper said about the Sweets 7.62 you have to be careful with it you can't let it sit for more than 15-20 minutes. I only use it when i have a real problem bore or get a used gun, as most people don't know to use anything but WD-40.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I use mostly Hoppes #9, Hoppes Elite, CLP, and have a can of sweets 7.62 sitting in the cabinet (barely used). I don't really use bore snakes unless I am in the field and need to clean something quickly.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

TexAgBQ81 said:


> as most people don't know to use anything but WD-40.


Stay away from WD-40, it turns to varnish and will eventually gunk things up.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

One of the best lubricents I have found is food grade silicone, it leaves no residue that will collect dist and dirt. I also use it on the rifles and handguns for inside and outside. I will keep the rust a way better than any thing else I have used. I found it first at scuba shops and now I buy it from the local hardware store sold with the CRC label on it.you may need to look for it at several places before you find it. I does not effect the stocks and drys without any visible residue.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Any of these ring a bell, Knapper?

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...x=aps&hvadid=3931828911&ref=pd_sl_6gam9gmlr_b


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I use Butch's Bore Shine and Montana Extreme, but I always run the final Hoppes soaked patch down just to make it all right. Guns aint guns, without the right smell.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

has anyone tried that foaming bore cleaner


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

poe said:


> has anyone tried that foaming bore cleaner


Yea - works like any other solvent. Lots of spraying and then lots of patches or rags to clean up the mess. I just don't let my guns get that dirty though. Unless it's a 500 round day at the range with the 1911, my guns only require minimal cleaning.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

With a 500 round day I'd say you have that 650 up and humming real nice like.


----------



## jriggs (Jan 3, 2011)

poe said:


> has anyone tried that foaming bore cleaner


works good for really nasty bores....seems like if you spray it..leave it...spray it again...and come back 30 minutes later...the copper comes right out of the barrel with a handful of patches and a jag.

but i'm all for Butches Bore shine...hands down best stuff i ever used!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

If it is one of those which use ammoina in it don't leave it in the bore too long or it will attack the metal you want to keep. Also you will need to lube the bore so that it will not rust, it strips out all of the oils in the bore.


----------



## ambush (Feb 20, 2011)

yes , the best is gunslick foam bore cleaner sit for 15 to 30 minutes then dry swab out - then use gunslick ultra oil and wet patch to dry 2 foul shots and u r good 2 go . it works , I have tried it all , no mess - cleans fouling and copper better than new .. Take anybody barrel that they thought was clean with hoppes or whatever and foam it and watch their face !!! shoot straight .


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Butch's Bore Shine then nylon brush flowed by patches then Hoppe's#9 patch till clean. I use the Otis when I go out of town. The boresnake at the range for regular shooting. Barrel brake in just like the top but between each shot for the first 20 rounds.


----------

